# FPS Probleme in WoW (Aufrüsten?)



## Twixst (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das in einem anderen Thread zwar schon geschrieben, aber ich habe mich entschlossen nochmal einen eigenen aufzumachen.
Ich habe extreme Probleme mit meiner FPS im Raid (LFR) Ich habe als ich nachgeschaut habe ca. 9 FPS gehabt. Nun überlege ich woran das liegen könnte.

Hier mein System:

Phenom II 4 x 3Ghz
ATI Radeon HD4890
4 GB Ram
Win7 64bit

In der normalen Welt und in Pandaria habe ich eigentlich selten Probleme, außer bei vollen Daily Gebieten und beim Sha.
Ich vermute, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Kenn mich mit AMD-Grafikkarten gar nicht aus, aber hast du schon mal versucht, die Schatten runterzustellen?


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele schon länger nicht mehr aber Schatten von Ultra auf Hoch oder Mittel stellen -> Framerate wieder deutlich höher. Ist ein Problem bei älteren AMD Karten, hab selbst eine Radeon 4870.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2012)

In Raids kann man auf die letzte Stufe bei den Schatten eh verzichten, da man in den meisten Inis davon sowieso nichts sieht. Das alleine können schon mal 30-40% ausmachen. 
Dann diese neue Grafikfunktion die mit 5.0.4 eingeführt wurde, ich glaube SSAO oder wie das heisst, kann man ebenfalls getrost abschalten. Es soll angeblich die Schattendarstellung verbessern, aber ich empfinde das eher als Gegenteil davon. Die Spielfiguren haben alle dadurch so eine komische dunkle Aura um sich herum und lassen die Spieler, NPC´s und Mobs ein bisschen plastischer wirken. Sieht aber irgendwie seltsam aus, also ich habe das wieder ausgeschaltet. Das bringt auch noch etwas mehr FPS.
Dann eigentlich noch ein wichtiger Hinweis bzw. Frage:
Welches WoW nutzt du? Also 64bit (wäre vorzuziehen) oder die 32bit Version? Und was ist bei der DirectX Schnittstelle eingestellt? Steht dort DX11, dann auf DX9 ändern, denn deine Grafikkarte kann das eh nicht berechnen.
Zu guter Letzt noch die Frage nach den installierten Addons. Programme wie z.B. DBM können auch stark an der Leistung zehren. Eventuell mal alle Addons ausschalten und schauen, ob und wie sich die FPS verändern. 
Auch immer darauf achten das diese Addons auf den neuesten Stand sind. Gerade mit Einführung von Pandaria, haben viele Addons Probleme gemacht. 
Dein Rechner ansich ist zwar nicht gerade Up-to-Date, sollte aber ausreichen wenn, wie oben schon geschrieben, nicht alles auf Maximum steht.
So das wars erst mal von meiner Seite.
Feedback erwünscht.^^


----------



## Twixst (1. November 2012)

Ich habe es nochmal versucht: Schatten auf Niedrig, Addons alle aus und die anderen Tipps die ihr mir gegeben habt befolgt. Ich hatte ca. 30 - 40 FPS auf guten Einstellungen bei den Steinwächtern.

Dann kann ich mir das Geld für ne neue Grafikkarte ja doch sparen  Danke euch 

Werde jetzt mal sowieso ein paar AddOns aussortieren und mal schauen wie es mit den notwendigen aussieht.


----------



## Twixst (2. November 2012)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber ich brauche nochmal eure Meinung in Hinsicht einer neuen Grafikkarte 
So ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem Aussehen ja dann doch nicht.

Welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Preislich um die 100€ wäre gut.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. November 2012)

Um wirklich eine Verbesserung zu erzielen, müsste es dann schon eine HD7850 sein. Die günstigste rangiert gerade bei etwa 150,- darunter bringt dir eine neue Grafikkarte keine Verbesserung!


----------



## Twixst (2. November 2012)

150€ ist es mir auch wert. Wäre dann die HD7850 die beste Wahl in der Preisklasse?


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. November 2012)

Jap, vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss hat AMD gerade die Nase vorne.


----------



## Varitu (8. November 2012)

Für eine Verbesserung muß auch die CPU mehr Leistung bringen. 3Ghz sind zu wenig. da bringt eine neue Graka nur margial etwas, die CPU muß die auch füttern können. Und da WoW von einer Leistungsstarken CPU stark profitiert....


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. November 2012)

Quatsch, in dem Fall limitiert eindeutig die Grafikkarte. Außerdem heißt "3GHz" noch lange nicht "3GHz", vergleich mal mit aktuellen Prozessoren.


----------



## Varitu (8. November 2012)

Nun, ein Phenom II ist ja nicht gerade "neu" und man kann ihn mit keiner aktuellen Intel CPU vergelichen. Ich habe eine ähnliche CPU, da hat das übertakten von 3Ghz auf mehr deutlich was gebracht. Und meine Grafikkarte ist deutlich langsamer als eine 4890. 

Nimm dies Benchmark und schau wo der 945 liegt (4*3Ghz)

http://www.pcgamesha...arcraft-802194/

Wenn dann noch mir ausmale was sich bei Intel in den letzten 2 jahren so getan hat und MoP noch hardwarehungriger ist als Cata, ist die CPu auf jeden Fall ne große Bremse.
Ich würde meinen Athlon II ja auch gegen ne X4 CPU tauschen, aber meiner ist bei 3,6Ghz noch nicht am Ende. Und wenn man nach dem Benchmark schaut wie dicht die X2 und X4 mit praktisch gleichem Takt beieinander liegen müßte ich mir ne X4-CPU holen die deutlich mehr als 3,7Ghz damit es sich für WoW überhaupt lohnt. Daher werde ich selbst  beim nächsten Upgrade auf eine Intel CPU setzen.  Daher meine Meinung.


----------



## Twixst (8. November 2012)

Es fällt auf, das vor allem bei vielen Effekten (Elegon oder viele Caster im LFR) die FPS deutlich sinkt. Letztens war ich in einer LFR Gruppe mit recht wenig Castern und ich hatte zeitweise ein flüssiges Spiel.
Keine Ahnung ob das irgendwie weiterhilft das Problem zu finden


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. November 2012)

Es ist eig relativ einfach, geh mal iwohin wo es in deinen normalen Settings ruckelt und schalt dann mal die Grafik auf "minimum". Wenn dann alles flüssig läuft ist die Grafikkarte das Problem.


----------



## Twixst (9. November 2012)

Irgendwie scheinen die AddOns wohl Probleme zu machen. Wenn ich alle deaktiviere habe ich ca. 10 FPS mehr. Ich habe die Grafikeinstellungen ein bisschen verändert und es hat sich nichts großartig getan.


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2012)

Alle Addons mal runter hauen. 

D.H. Interface, WTF, Cache löschen.

Deine ganzen Addons neu installieren und Interface neu aufbauen.


----------



## Night2010 (10. November 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Um wirklich eine Verbesserung zu erzielen, müsste es dann schon eine HD7850 sein. Die günstigste rangiert gerade bei etwa 150,- darunter bringt dir eine neue Grafikkarte keine Verbesserung!



Dir ist schon klar, das dass nicht stimmt.

Ich bin deiner Meinung, das eine 7850 hier as beste wäre, aber es stimmt nicht, das darunter liegende Grafikkarte keine Verbesserung bringen.
Gibt auch noch für ~120€ ne HD 6870, oder ne GTX 650Ti die weitaus besser sind als ne HD 4890, das sind ~50% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. November 2012)

OK, dann hab ich mich vl. falsch ausgedrückt, aber die GTX 650 Ti kannst du z.B. total vergessen, die liegt nur 5-10% über dem Niveau einer HD7770, was in etwa der Leistung einer HD4890 entspricht (wir reden nicht von Features oder Effizienz) Die HD6870 wäre sicherlich eine Alternative wobei sich mir die Frage stellt ob man die 25,- für die neuste Chip-Generation im Vergleich zu VLIW5 (=HD6870, selbe Architektur wie bei der HD4890 bzw auch bei allen HD4000 und HD3000 Series) also GCN, zusammen mit ner ordentlichen Portion Mehrleistung, dann nicht auch noch investieren kann.


----------



## Night2010 (11. November 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> OK, dann hab ich mich vl. falsch ausgedrückt, aber die GTX 650 Ti kannst du z.B. total vergessen, die liegt nur 5-10% über dem Niveau einer HD7770, was in etwa der Leistung einer HD4890 entspricht (wir reden nicht von Features oder Effizienz) Die HD6870 wäre sicherlich eine Alternative wobei sich mir die Frage stellt ob man die 25,- für die neuste Chip-Generation im Vergleich zu VLIW5 (=HD6870, selbe Architektur wie bei der HD4890 bzw auch bei allen HD4000 und HD3000 Series) also GCN, zusammen mit ner ordentlichen Portion Mehrleistung, dann nicht auch noch investieren kann.



Die HD 6870 und GTX 650Ti liegen gleich auf und die HD 7770 ist nur bischen langsamer.
Eine HD 4890 ist ne ganze ecke langsamer.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-650-ti/6/

Es ging mir auch nur um die Aussage, das eine andere Karte darunter nicht mehr Leistung bringen würde.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. November 2012)

Scroll mal runter, die HD6870 ist 18% schneller als die GTX 650 Ti, dabei ist die aus der neusten Generation, ich finde NVidia hat echt nen miesen Job bei der Beschneidung des Speicherinterfaces gemacht. Beim Release der HD5770 (HD6770) heiß es sie sei leistungsmäßig vergleichbar mit einer HD4870. Da die HD7770 nur etwas schneller ist liegt sie max. 5% vor einer HD4890.


----------



## Night2010 (12. November 2012)

Dir ist schon klar, das man mit diesen Grafikkarten die neusten Spiele nicht mehr mit 8xAA und 16x AF Spielen kann?

Diese 18% sind vielleicht 3-5fps. In Prozent sieht das immer alles viel aus, aber in Wirklichkeit ist das nur minimal. Besonders wenn da im Durchschnitt 20-25fps bei rum kommen.
Sowas ist nunmal nicht wirklich Spielbar.

Ich würde auch eine HD 7770 1Ghz einer 6870 vorziehen, alleine schon, weil sie 45% weniger Strom verbraucht. Und mit 45% sind mal eben knappe 70W gemeint.
Dazu kostet sie 30€ weniger. Aber wie gesagt, lieber eine 7850 1Gb für 150€ kaufen.

Als Beispiel:

Hier sieht man BF3 in 2560x1600 8xMSAA und 16AF, da ist die HD7770 sogar 8% schneller als ne 6870.
Aber unspielbar, bleibt unspielbar.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/24143-test-3x-geforce-gtx-650-ti-.html?start=19

Gehst du zurück und guckst dir die einzellnen Spiele an, liegen die beiden Karten gleich auf.


----------



## Twixst (19. November 2012)

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu der 7870? Würde dann auch 200€ dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. November 2012)

Naja, normalerweise sollte die HD7850 locker für WoW@Ultra@FullHD ausreichen.


----------



## Twixst (20. November 2012)

Okay. Dann bedanke ich mich mal bei allen: Danke


----------



## Marsu2003 (31. Mai 2013)

Mögliche Lösung:

Bei mir trat das gleiche Problem auf. System ist bei mir eine ATI Radeon 7870 und ein i5 3570K mit einem Asus p8z77-v und 8GB DDR 3 Ram. Spiel ist auf einer SSD installiert.
Alles auf Ultra.

Ich habe jetzt zwei Tage rumgedoctort und musste feststellen, dass sowohl CPU als auch GPU keine volle Auslastung (Cpu-Z, Core-Temp und GPU-Z) während des Spielens von WoW haben die Frames aber teilweise bis auf 12 Frames dropen. 

Da die einstimmige Meinung ist, dass WoW die neuen Prozessoren schlecht bis fast gar nicht unterstützt und WoW auf "Altsystem" mit hoher Taktrate gut läuft, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass der Takt das erste sein sollte um zu testen ob da nun wirklich der Hund begraben liegt. Also habe ich die CPU moderat (auf 4Ghz bei 65° mit Prime) übertaktet und konnte eine leichte Verbesserung feststellen, aber nichts was mich vom Hocker gerissen hätte. Getest wurde in einem Feld vor dem Schrein in dem ich alleine stand und mit vor jeglicher Veränderung des Systems auf 35FPS gekommen bin. Nach der Anpassung der CPU kam ich auf immerhin 43FPS. Die Drops bei Nalak z.B. blieben aber gleich. Auslastung lag weiterhin bei allen 4 Kernen bei 30% (Das System schickt wohl die Befehle von Kern zu Kern und somit erscheint es als ob WoW doch 4 Kerne verwenden würde). Deshalb konnte der Takt alleine nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.
Als ich vergessen habe Prime zu beenden, bevor ich WoW gestartet habe merkte ich eine deutliche Verbessunger der FPS. Nun kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass WoW scheinbar gar nicht nach der kompletten "Power" des Systems verlangt und bei der Beobachtung von CPU-Z und Core Temp fiel mir auf, dass die CPU bei ausgeschaltetem Prime regelmäßig auf 1,6Ghz dropte. Ist ja auch im Prinzip gut, wenn man Strom sparen will, aber weil ich WoW gerne flüssig spielen wollte, schaltete ich im Bios jegliche Stromsparfunktion ab. Außerdem legte ich manuell eine Spannung von 1.2V fest. Weiterhin fiel mir auf, dass die Graffikkarteneinstellungen im Bios auf Auto stand. Habe hier um auf Nummer sich zu gehen die Radeon bzw. PCIe ausgewählt damit nicht die igpu fälschlicherweise versucht bestimmte Dinge zu berechnen.

Was soll ich nun sagen. Habe an der gleichen Stelle im Feld 85FPS bei allem auf Ultra. Sichtweite habe ich anschließend auf Mittel gestellt, weil ich nicht von SW nach Eisenschmiede gucken brauche und die FPS kletterte nochmal um 10 Punkte. (Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Monitor eh nur 60hz hat aber es ging ja darum, dass man sehen will ob die einstellungen etwas gebracht haben).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Meinem Eindruck nach, hat der Stromsparvierlefanz mein System in Bezug auf WoW ausgebremst bzw. WoW nicht den "Befehl" gegeben, dass es die komplette Leistung benötigt. Vielleicht trifft es ja bei dem ein oder anderen von euch auch zu.

Einstellungen im BIOS solltet ihr aber nur machen, wenn ihr euch eingelesen habt.

Grüße und toi toi toi.

Marsu aka Narunka


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2013)

Twixst schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu der 7870? Würde dann auch 200€ dafür ausgeben.



Ja, lohnt sich. Aber nicht, wenn du damit dann nur Wow spielen möchtest. Dann reicht auch eine 7850 dicke und alles andere wäre Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2013)

_Klos..das ist vom November 2012..ich glaub der Typ sucht nicht mehr. _


----------

